# ارشادات السلامه للسائقين وكيفية القيادة الامنه



## masd2006 (3 يوليو 2009)

تعليمات باللغه العربية عن القياده الامنه وارشادات للسائقين -----تفيدكم اثناء عمل المحاضرات


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (3 يوليو 2009)

مشكور أخي الكريم على الملفات


----------



## محمودالحسيني (3 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خير على المعلومات القيمة 

وأحب أن ألفت نظر الزملاء إلى طريقة جيدة تم الإستفادة منها من أحد الزملاء للحصول على عروض بور بوينت قيمة في أغلب المواضيع المطلوبة مع ملاحظة أن المتاح في معظمها إنجليزي وليس عربي ولعلها تكون حث على وجود عروض بالعربي 
والطريقة هي الدخول إلى جوجل ثم عرض متقدم ثم تعبئة الخانات بالموضوع المطلوب ثم إختيار اللغة والمكان ونوعية العرض بوربوينت ثم بحث سيتم الحصول على كثير من خيارات المعلومات المفيدة ونتمنى للجميع التوفيق


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (4 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا..
ملفات مفيدة.


----------



## أبوبدر المبدع (5 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على ما قدمت


----------



## متميز100 (8 يوليو 2009)

الله يسعدك يا مهندس ملف مهم وانا اريد مثل هده الملفات


----------



## amr m hassanin (18 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خير على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## اسلام صلاح الدين (2 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله لك وغفر لك


----------



## الدكتور عدنان (3 سبتمبر 2009)

اخوانى الكرام 

اود ان سمحتم لى ان اساهم فى هذا البرنامج المهم والتخصصى ومن انواع السلامه المهمله للاسف وهى القياده الدفاعيه السلامه فى القياده وغيرها من التسميات والتى كلها تصب فى كيفية توفير اشتراطات السلامه فى القياده للسيارات 

انا عملت ما يقارب 80 دوره فى هذا النوع والحمدالله المتجربين تجاوزوا 600 متدرب 
ونجح البرنامج نجاحا كبيرا 

الخطا فى عمل هذا البرنامج هو اعتماد البرامج الاجنبيه للقياده من بريطانيا او امريكا وهذا خطا وايضا اعتماد برنامج موحد فى الدول المختلفه مثلا العربيه 
لان المخاطر فى الشوارع تختلف من دوله الى دوله وايضا المخاطر الطبيعيه كذلك وكذك سلوكيات السائقين وهى الخطر الاكبر والاهم للحوادث يختلف من دوله الى اخرى 

ما لاحظته من العديد من المدربين ايضا انهم يعتمدون على نظام الالقاء اى محاضره مكتوبه ويتم وضعها على السلايت ومن ثم الالقاء وهذا ايضا خطا من المحاضر 
بل لكل نوع من برامج السلامه نوعيه فى وضع البرنامج 
والتدريب الحديث والمحاضره الغى نظام المحتوى العلمى واعتماده كمنهج فى الدورات بل اضاف اليه العديد من الخطوات والادوات حتى تصل المعلومه 
فالخطا المستمر من المحاضرين العرب واقل معظمهم هو اعتماد الاسلوب الاكاديمى وليس المهنى 
وهنا الاختلان يجب ان نعى اننا لا نعلم بل ندرب 

المهم بخصوص السلامه فى القياده 

من اساسياتها ليس كيف تعلم كيف تقود السياره او كيفية استعمال المكابح او كيفية استخدام الطرق فقط بل هذه النقاط هى مجرد بنود صغيره جدا فى علم السلامه فى القياده الامنه 

يجب اولا ان نضع فى عقلنا ان هؤلاء هم من السائقين بل ان معظمهم يقودون السياره بعمر المحاضر او قبل ان يتعلم المحاضر كيف يقرا ويكتب 

ولكن يقوجون باسلوب قيادة سياره وليس باسلوب الوقايه فى القياده 
وهنا هو القياده الامنه او السلامه فى القياده 

يجب ان نضع المتدربين فى جو المشكله من خلال الاحصائيات 
يجب ان يشارك المتدربين فى فهم حجم المشكله وانهم ان يكونوا ارقام فى الاحصائيات فهم معرضين لها 

ومن ثم يجب ان يروا حوادث حقيقه وترك المجال لخيالهم لمعرفة لماذا حصل الحادث وكيف وما اسبابه 
وايضا ليروا الاسباب الحقيقه للحوادث ما هى وكيف تحدث ومتى تحدث 
ومن الدخول الى كيفية خلق دائرة امان حول القياده فى السياره 
وكيفية الخروج من دوائر الخطر 
وما الاساليب التى يقون فيها وتسبب الحوادث وماهى الاساليب التى ينتهدونها ويبتعدون عن الحوادث وكيف لا يكونون احد العوامل للحوادث فى الشوارع للاخرين وكيف يتجنون 
انواع السائقين ( وهم على فكره يتعدون 6 انواع من السائقين ) واى اسلوب قياده ( وهى 5 انواع من القياده ) 

هذا البرنامج مشوق جدا ومن احب البرامج التى اقوم بتدريبها 

مع تحياتى 
د. عدنان سلطان 
استشارى ادارة انظمة الامن والسلامه


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (4 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك
أخي د. عدنان
إضافة هامة


----------



## طارق رزق شلبى (11 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا وهام جدا وياريت نهتم بالجزء السلوكى للسائقين تجاه نواحى السلامة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الطبيب الجراح (14 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (25 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا يا باشمهندس على الملفين ، وشكر خاص للدكتور عدنان سلطان على التوضيح.
مع تحياتي ،،
د.أحمد زكي


----------



## roushd777 (29 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع هام جدا زز وليت الجميع يلتزمون


----------



## mohamed_halim9 (29 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخى الله يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## future_aya (10 نوفمبر 2009)

*لتحقيق السلامة والأمان اثناء القيادة للشاحنة*​ 
*للحصول على القيمة العظمى فى تحقيق السلامة والأمان لسائقي الشاحنات والسيارات ومستخدمي الطريق*

*أولا* *سائق الشاحنة* 

ا - *فنيا* ( *مهارات السائق الفنية* ) له القدرة على الكشف على السيارة قبل الرحلة ( حالة المحرك من. مياه. وزيوت. ووقود وضغط الهواء ومستوى زيت الباكم والسيور. وصوته وكفائتة وضغط الزيت ودرجة الحرارة وحالة الدينامو والمارش ) ( الكاوتش بما فيها الاحتياطي والفرامل والدبرياج ) *وكذلك* ( الأنوار والمرايا وحاله الزجاج ووضوح الرؤيا ليلا او نهارا سلامة اله التنبيه سلامة المساحات وطلمبة غسيل الزجاج ) *وكذا* ( طفاية الحريق وحالتها والكوريك والعدة وشنطة الإسعافات ) ( علمه بالحمولة التي بالشاحنة ووزنها وطبيعتها وطريقة رصها ) ( صلاحية رخصة القيادة ورخص السيارة ) ( جميع مفاتيح السيارة الكونتاكت وشنطة العدة واى ملحقات أخرى )

*له القدرة* على القيادة الآمنة والتعامل مع الشاحنة ويعلم كل صغيرة وكبيرة عنها .. 
 أن يحمل رخصة القيادة التي تناسب الشاحنة 
. يجيد القراءة والكتابة على الأقل لغة البلد التي يقود بها ويعلم بكل اشارات المرور
. علية متابعة امبيرات السيارة (الحرارة وضغط الزيت وضغط الهواء والأصوات الطبيعية للشاحنة )

كيفية التعامل مع الشاحنة فى جميع الأجواء
 ( المترب - الشتاء - الصيف – مع إيقاف السيارة فى مكان أمان بعيدا عن الطريق فى وجود ضباب وعدم التحرك من نقطة البداية إذا كان الضباب موجود )
( علم اليقين بالسرعات القانونية فى منطقة سير الشاحنة وكافة تعليمات المرور )
( علم اليقين بقدراته وقدرة سيارته وحمولتها )
( ترك المسافات القانونية بين سيارته والسيارة التي امامة 50 متر تقريبا )
( القبض على عجلة القيادة باليدين معا من 3 إلى 9 )
(السير بالسرعة القانونية مع التقليل والوصول إليها تباعا )
( تغير الوضع من أن إلى أخر حتى لا يصل للملل )
ب- *شخصيا* 
1- أن ينال ما يلزمه من النوم الراحة وتناول الطعام قبل بدء الرحلة ولا يقود أكثر من ساعتين متوصلا تين إطلاقا
2- أن يكون مستقر اجتماعيا وذهنيا
3- لائق طبيا وصالح على ضوء الكشف الدوري
4- يجيد التواصل مع المحيطون به من قيادات أو زملاء بالعمل بالمرور بالطريق بالعملاء

* ثانيا**الشاحنة*

عوامل الأمان
1- الإطارات الأساسية والاحتياطي ( الكشف الدوري عليها وفحصها وضبطها أسبوعيا على الأقل خلال عمرها الافتراضي )
2- تركب دائما الإطارات الجديدة فى العجلات الأمامية ( مع ضبط الزوايا والاتزان )
3- الفرامل لا أمان بدون فرامل ( المكابح ) يرجى عدم وضع الجير فى النيوترل ( المور ) أثناء استخدام الفرامل مع سير السيارة
 وعدم فصل الحركة الا عند اقتراب السيارة من الوقوف النهائي
4- الأنوار والفوانيس بحالة ممتازة وجميعها يعمل بالشكل التي صممت من أجلة لا يصرح بالأنوار المبهرة
5- وضوح الرؤيا من الزجاج وصلاحية مساحات المطر وطلمبة مياه غسيل الزجاج
6- سلامة أجهزة التعليق والاستيرنج
7- الحالة الجيدة للمحرك والدبرياج والجيربوكس وأعمدة الإدارة والمحاور
8- الزيوت ومياه التبريد وضغط الهواء وزيت الباكم والعدادات 

* ثالثا **الطريق*

*1- ** الطريق الأمن هو الطريق المستوى المستقيم المقسم وذو الحارات الواضحة الواضح الرؤيا وعدد الحارات المناسب*

*والمحدد السرعة والذي يحمل التعليمات المرورية ..... والذي يحظى بالخدمة المرورية .... والخدمات الفنية... وأماكن الراحة*

*وسيارات الإنقاذ... ونقاط الإسعاف *

*علية معرفة*
*1- ** أين يسير المشاة*
*2- **البعد عن الوقوف فى المنحنيات أو المرتفعات أو الانحدارات*
*3- **متى يمكن التخطي *
*4- ** أماكن عدم التخطي*
*5- **فى التانى السلامة ... من يقود بهدوء يصل قبل المتعجل ( ومن يتقى الله يجعل له مخرجا ) مهندس فتوح محمد عليوة*
* 9/11/2009*

*إن العناصر التي تتألف منها مشكلة حوادث الطرق يمكن حصرها على النحو التالي* *


1. **السائق** 
2. **الطريق** 
3. **الآلية المتحركة** 
**ولا شك في أن العنصر البشري هو أكثر العوامل أهمية في التسبب في وقوع ذلك* *الحوادث وأنها تعود بصورة رئيسية إلى السائق أو إهماله أو تجاوزه للقوانين** .
**تشير التقديرات المأخوذة من عدة دراسات في هذا الموضوع أن العنصر البشري* *مسؤول عما يتراوح بين 80-85% من مجموع حوادث السير على الطرق . كما 10**% **يرجع من أسباب الحوادث إلى طبيعة الطرق نفسها** 
**كما أن 5- 15 % من هذه الحوادث يكون العطل الميكانيكا للآلية هو السبب*


----------



## mostafa elhamzawy (11 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (12 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور على الإضافة المفيدة


----------



## المسلمى (12 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا..
ملفات مفيدة.


----------



## k-9 (14 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المسلمى (22 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك اللة خير الجزاء


----------



## masd2006 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

ربنا يبارك فيكو انا ساعات بفكر كتير قبل ما ارسل اي شيء ربما لا يستحق لاني اري ان هذا المنتدي يضم اعضاء عباقره في هذا المجال واخجل كثيرا من معلوماتي المتواضعه واعترف انني استفدت كثيرا منكمفي عملي رزقني الله واياكم علما نلتمس به طريقا الي الجنه


----------



## خالدعمران محمود (30 أغسطس 2010)

حاجة هائلة فعلا انا متشكر جدا على هذة القوائم


----------



## agharieb (8 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً لك


----------



## hassanagg (18 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## afares10 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور على هذا الجهد


----------



## safety113 (4 مايو 2011)

البدء بالسياقة من الصفر اي منذ الحصول على الشهادة
وهنا مربط الفرس
اي انسان يحصل على شهادة يجب ان يكون مؤهلا
والا ما فائدة الشهادة؟
موضوع هام جدا شكرا لكل من شارك


----------



## eng.khaled_talha (13 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جمال سعدالدين (26 نوفمبر 2013)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------

